# the foolum



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone read the foolums editorial on rural North Dakota today?The editor again slaps the residents in the face and has not told the whole story.I am canceling my subscription and am going to continue to get my news from the Grand Forks herald.The heralds outdoor section as a lot better than the foolums,(I remember a year or two ago when the foolum never anounced that second season deer liscences were due).I also like the heralds balanced aproach to the outdoor issues and possible solutions they give.The foolum only has there opinion in print.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Someone wrote in and told the resident's side in the Opinion page today. Not a bad article at all.

You're probably going to have to write in if you want to see anything worth reading. Otherwise it's going to be more of the same.

[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-04-30 13:52 ]


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have to agree, the article he wrote was very well written, and really stated the problems that are inevitable.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Well ??? Paste it up here ??? You don't think anyone outside of Fargo actually buys it do you ??? :roll:

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-05-01 21:52 ]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We get the Forum here at school and I read it also.Very well written.I don't believe you can find letters to the editor on their web site.


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

HERE IS THE ARTICLE

Other views: North Dakota must seek middle ground on hunting
By Bob McCamy 
The Forum - 04/30/2002
Well, the gauntlet has been thrown down. It's now us vs. them. It appears that The Forum has decided to further polarize the resident-nonresident bird hunting debate in North Dakota. This issue has been gradually heating up to a boil on the back burner and it now appears to be bubbling a little too hot.

For those of you not familiar, the unusually high water levels in North Dakota have made this state a Mecca for water fowlers all over the nation. We are seeing unprecedented numbers of non-resident hunters coming to North Dakota in October to share this wonderful hunting experience. This has been a tremendous boon to rural and urban North Dakota economically.

However, those of us familiar with North Dakota hunting, know this is cyclical. We remember the early '90s and the drought of ducks and hunters. Before we sell our resource to the highest bidder as has been done to pheasant hunting in North Dakota, we should step back and reflect on where we may be heading.

I am in a unique situation. I am an "urban-SUV driving" resident of this state who happens to spend most of the duck hunting season nimrodding with three brothers, all of whom are nonresident sportsmen. We all agree, the influx of large numbers of non-resident hunters has come to a point where the hunting experience for all is starting to suffer. Posting of land, especially by guide services and outfitters is already suffocating.

We don't need "posting threats" to wake us up. How can we be threatened by something we have already had to accept? We spend hundreds of dollars each year to pay landowners with gifts or cash to have the privilege to access their land. We are happy to do this, as we cherish the opportunity to access good hunting land. However, there is a limit to what the resource can handle. I don't pretend to know what the magic number is.

If North Dakota hunting is sold out to the highest bidder from some other state than I may take my SUV, property tax, income tax, support for farm subsidies-CRP set aside. You quickly forget that many of us stay in North Dakota because of the wonderful hunting opportunities available to residents of this state. Should we leave and watch the acceleration of the "Buffalo Commons?" I don't think so.

I think there is plenty of middle ground on this debate. Otherwise during the next drought when landowners and small-town business people are looking for their nonresident hunters to support their ailing economy, they will only see me, my dog Fred and the support I can give them. Because come hell or high water, I will be next to the one remaining duck slough just as I was in 1988-1993, "shooting holes in the sky." For some of us, waterfowl hunting is more than a past time or economic development.

Please let the debate continue, using sound reasonable ideas from all viewpoints. Otherwise we all lose. Nonhunters included.

McCamy, Fargo, is an avid duck hunter.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep - that was very good - He should post it in all News Papers. The Herald has had some really bad letters to the editors - that make my blood boil. I have not written to try & explain our side. Thinking these guys would never get it, or change anyway. (& my style would most likely just piss off more than it helps ???) But if you have the ability to communicate like this guy ??? Someone needs to tell the rest of the story ??? Or do you think (in general) people can see thru their narrow points of view (or consider the source) ??? Do you think an article can / will change peoples minds ??? (well Yes, if they get a steady dose of only one side) & if this is truely how the majority feel - than I really feel sad for ND & North Dakotas hunting future ??? I am normally cynical - But I do feel most ND Farmers & Landowners are above these kind of articles & don't want the State to deteriate. It is because of them ND has remained as special as it has been (as long as it has) Now we are aware they (farmers & landowners) need help. We are trying to find positive win-win solutions / alternatives. But stubborn anti-government rhetoric keeps popping up & other issues that we have little hope of influencing, keep muddying the waters. I have decided not to give those kinds, a response any more. At least in anger, or in a way that helps their causes. (God help me bite my tongue) :grin:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

The forum is so one sided and closed minded on these hunting issues. It is obvious they are not outdoorsman. The editors are a bunch of artsy fartsy wannabe important citizens who pretend to know what they are saying. Obviously, if they had any talent they would work for a real paper, not bird cage liner.


----------

